# How do I check that a new car from dealer has GCC specifications?



## Cedric G

Hi all, 

Appreciate some advice here.

I was in the Honda showroom looking at cars, and saw a piece of paper stuck on the window saying 'Import from USA'. However, when I checked with the sales representative, they told me the car has GCC specifications.

May I know how we can check if a new car from the dealer really has GCC specifications?


----------



## rsinner

If its a new car from the main dealer then it will be GCC specifications. They cannot sell non GCC spec cars. Every brand has just one dealer for the new cars in each emirate.


----------



## XDoodlebugger

Cedric G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate some advice here.
> 
> I was in the Honda showroom looking at cars, and saw a piece of paper stuck on the window saying 'Import from USA'. However, when I checked with the sales representative, they told me the car has GCC specifications.
> 
> May I know how we can check if a new car from the dealer really has GCC specifications?


Might seem weird but many Honda's are made in my home state of Indiana (among other locations). My Cadillac on the other hand was made in Mexico. Buying from the main dealer will not be a problem.


----------



## Desertxp

*desrtx*



Cedric G said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Appreciate some advice here.
> 
> I was in the Honda showroom looking at cars, and saw a piece of paper stuck on the window saying 'Import from USA'.


Since no cars are manufactured in UAE they are obviously imported.


> May I know how we can check if a new car from the dealer really has GCC specifications?


You can ask them to prove it be you could be surprised that the only GCC specs on many cars is Arabic text on different components e.g. side mirrors.


----------



## spinario

1. check that the VIN/chassis number tag has Arabic on the sticker.

2. Do a VIN decoder search. For example, for BMWs go to bimmer.work and input the VIN. You'll see a code for GCC Spec (Code 822 I think). Also, if BMW is made in Spartanburg, SC, it's exclusively for GCC market.


----------



## Stevesolar

spinario said:


> Also, if BMW is made in Spartanburg, SC, it's exclusively for GCC market.


Hi,
Where on earth did you get that idea from?
The Spartanburg factory makes the BMW X range of SUVs (used to also make the Z3 and Z4)
The cars they make are exported all around the world - not just the GCC.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## spinario

I said that wrong, didn't I? What am I trying to say...If BMW GCC spec car, then made in Spartanburg. Other BMW motors also made there.


----------



## ThunderCat

If you open the driver's door there's a sticker fixed to the chassis stating that this car is GCC specs.


----------

